# Bota Shpirtërore > Agnosticizëm dhe ateizëm >  Në fillim ishte kaosi !

## 2043

Në fillim ishte kaosi !

 Hawking: Universi nuk ka nevojë për krijues

 Në fillim ishte kaosi, thotë Stephen Hawking. Dhe nuk ka asnjë gjurmë të Zotit. Fjalë të mëdha që, duke qenë se i thotë një prej astrofizikanëve më të mëdhenj që janë ende gjallë, shkaktojnë një bum. Aq më shumë që pikërisht ai, një prej shkencëtarëve më të famshëm në botë, i dënuar me palëvizshmëri dhe mosaftësi të foluri për shkak të një atrofie muskulore progresive, teoricien i fijeve dhe gropave të zeza, në një libër të mëparshëm (Histori e shkurtër e kohës), kishte lënë në fakt pakëz hapur një derë për kreacionistët, duke thënë se prania e Zotit nuk do të ishte e papajtueshme, në vetvete, me një qasje shkencore ndaj universit.

 Por këtë herë, jo: The Grand Design, shkruajtur bashkë me fizikanin amerikan Leonard Mlodinow, në 200 faqe të shoqëruara me ilustrime shkon aq larg sa të hedhë edhe hipotezën për universe të tjerë të banuar, për të shtuar më pas konkluzionin që Big Bang ështrë "një pasojë e pashmangshme e ligjeve të fizikës" dhe që ndërhyrja e një dore krijuese duhet të përjashtohet. Më saktë, pyetjes që Hawking e ngre po vetë: "A ka patur nevojë universi për një Krijues?", përgjigjja është e qartë dhe e pakthyeshme: Jo.

 Dhe përse jo? "Sepse ekziston një ligj që quhet gravitet dhe universi mundet dhe do të vazhdojë të krijohet vetë, nga asgjëja. Krijimi spontan është arsyeja përse ekziston diçka dhe jo asgjë, përse universi ekziston dhe ne vetë ekzistojmë". Pikë. Për të madhin Stephen Hawking, në pension prej një viti dhe hipur tashmë në katedrën e zënë nga Newton, çështja është e mbyllur.

 Në Britaninë e Madhe, konkluzionet e tij përfundojnë natyrshëm në faqen e parë - duke filluar nga "Times" - aq më tepër që botimi i librit ndodh pikërisht një javë para vizitës së papës Ratzinger përtej kanalit anglez.

 Të menjëhershëm kanë qenë reagimet pozitivë të Richard Dawkins, biologu i deklaruar ateist, i cili përshëndet shtrirjen në univers të teorive darviniane mbi qeniet e gjalla. Ndërkohë, në vende të tjerë reagimet kanë qenë në gradë të ndryshme: perpleksitet, skepticizëm, siklet. Filozofi i shkencës, Giulio Giorello, për shembull, pranon se ideja e një krijimi nga hiçi "për shkak të një luhatjeje rastësore shumë të shpejtë dhe shumë energjetike" është një çështje e debatuar nga kozmologët kuantistë, madje "hipotezën e një krijimi pa krijues mund ta gjesh madje edhe mes rreshtave të filozofisë indiane". Megjithatë, thekson ai, është tjetër gjë të "bësh pa Zotin si krijues i jashtëm dhe tjetër gjë është të flasësh si forcë e brendshme e natyrës, në gjurmët e Xhordano Brunos dhe Spinozës". Veç kësaj, sipas mendimit të tij, "nevoja për Zotin nuk bazohet tek kozmologjia. Nga ana tjetër, shkenca është tërësisht e ndarë nga Zoti".

 Më i drejtpërdrejtë dhe thuajse injorues ndaj Hawkins është një tjetër filozof, Masimo Kaciari: "Asgjë nuk është më absurde dhe antishkencore se sa të pretendosh që një gjuhë prej specialisti të ofrojë përgjigje universale. Eshtë një kontradiktë logjike, ajo e Hawking, që ka diçka komike në vetvete dhe që as nuk duhet marrë në konsideratë".

 Më të artikuluar mendimet e botës shkencore. Tomazo Makakaro, president i Institutit Kombëtar të Astrofizikës në Itali analizon pikat kryesore të teorisë së Hawking (prania e sistemeve të tjerë diellorë të ngjashëm me tonin e universeve të tjerë të mundshëm, ideja që mund të arrihet një ekuilibër mes teorisë kuantistike të botës nënatomike dhe asaj të gravitetit) dhe konkludon: "Asnjë nga këto pika nuk mund të shërbejë si bazë për një diskutim mbi Zotin, sepse gjërat janë krejt të ndara. Më duken pohime aq irracionalë, saqë çdo teolog është në gjendje t'i hedhë poshtë". Biologu evolucionist Telmo Piebvani shton: "Mbi teorinë e fijeve të hedhur nga Hawking nuk ka aspak konsensus. Nëse flasim për evolucionizëm, sigurisht që procesi i jetës nuk duket se vazhdon sipas një projekti. Por prej këtu, deri në demonstrimin që nuk ekziston një entitet mbinatyror, ka shumë rrugë. Dhe, qoftë edhe nëse do të arrinim të njihnim mendimet e Zotit, kjo nuk do të thoshte që Ai nuk ekziston".

 "Ashtu sikurse Darvini hodhi poshtë ekzistencën e Zotit me teorinë e tij të evolucionit biologjik të species sonë", komentonte tek "Times" i Londrës, Richard Dawkins, "tashmë Hawking e hedh poshtë këtë teori edhe nga këndvështrimi i fizikës".

----------


## Diella1

E meqe e tha Hawking, u tha e u be......

----------


## Milkway

> E meqe e tha Hawking, u tha e u be......


Bile e dim qe e ka thene Hawking dhe jo sikur Holy Books qe nuk dim kush i shkroi

----------


## Diella1

E meqe e dime se e tha Hawking, atehere duhet patjeter te jete e vertete......

----------


## Scion

> E meqe e dime se e tha Hawking, atehere duhet patjeter te jete e vertete......


... Ndoshta!

----------


## bindi

Universi...Perse duhet te ket nje fillim!?Me asgje nuk mund te vertetohet nje teori e till!Transformimi i materjes nuk mund te quhet fillim!Ne kete kontekst big bang mund te jet pasoje e nje lende te komprimuar qe ka egzistuar me pare e cila ka shperthyer ne momentin e duhur!...Qe do te thote se koha,hasira dhe materja kane egzistuar me pare!Nuk e di por çdo Teori qe i referohet nje fillimi ,terhek pas veti nje fillim te pa fund!
Po sikur te mos kishte fare fillim por thjesht faktoret kohe hapsire materje te ket egzistuar perjetsisht ,duke transformuar lenden dhe ricikluar ate ne mvarsi te ligjeve te fizikes qe veprojne ne univers!,,,,

----------


## altindabulla

Kush nga ju ketu me jep pergjigjen e sakte qe 1+ 1 nuk mund te vertetohet si ekuacion i vertete?

----------


## Scion

Nuk e di sa nga ju e kane lexuar librin, por pavarsisht se shitet si ABC ateistesh, ne fakt libri eshte shkencor dhe merret strikt me ceshtje kozmologjike. 

Drejt, e ne teme e meqe po diskutohet zoti, ne fakt prof. Hawking ne dallim me ate c'shkruhet ne fillim teme nuk merret ekskluzivisht me zotin por gjithsesi permbledhja qe i ka bere artikullshkruesi qendron, sepse ne fund te cdo gjeje te gjith ne pyesim, kush jemi dhe nga vijme, cili eshte vendi yne ne univers. Jane pikerisht keto tre pyetje qe na ndjekin kemba kembes neve si qenie njerzore sa here qe jemi gjetur perballe fakteve qe na i ka shpalosur perballe natyra.

Arsyeja qe e shtyn prof. Hawking te dali ne nje perfundim te tille, nuk ka te beje fare me shijet e tija per te pohuar apo mohuar mesimet fetare por eshte rrjedhoje llogjike qe del nga nje sere argumentash te parashtruara sot me shume se cdo here tjeter. Nuk eshte e drejte, do e quaja une te debatohen idete e prof. Hawking me ide te kreacionizmin te cilat parashikojne nje univers jo me shume se 10.000 vite  :pa dhembe: , kur fare mire sot jetegjatesia e universit qe njofim zgjatet ne nje periudhe rreth 14 miliarde vite. Imagjinoni se c'distance kohore i ndan keto dy ide (Ne rast se kreacionizmi mund te quhet ide shkencore).

Thjeshte, bazuar ne ate c'thote prof. Hawking, perfundimet ne ekzistencen apo mosekzistencen e zotit kane te bejne me faktin e kendveshtrimit njerzor, pikerisht nga fakti se ne nje univers si ky i yni te cilit veshtire se ja njohim kufinjte e i cili vazhdon dhe zgjerohet me shpejtesi marramendese, me permasa te skandalozisht te medha qenia e njeriut ne nje planet te quajtur toke pjese e sistemit diellor ne nje skaj te galaktikes "Rruga e Qumeshtit" eshte nje hicgje. Apo dhe e grupit lokal Virgo (Ku ben pjese galaktika jone) e cila eshte vetem nje grimce ne super-grupin e galaktikave ku ben pjese, fakte qe te bejne te mendosh se sa te parendesishem jemi ne univers, e rrjedhimisht mbase nje produkt aksidental nga nje multiverse, i cili ne fakt ka ne dispozicion te gjith hapsiren kohore per te prodhuar aq big-bang's sa jo vetem te krijonte njerez me dy sy e veshe por dhe specie te pa-imagjinueshme ndonjehere.
Qe ketu ngrihet pyetja, c'i duhet nje krijues ketij universi/multiversi i cili eshte, me gjase i vetepermbledhur e i vetekrijueshem?

Si perfundim,
Vetem nese, ne njerzit do kishim mundesine te vrojtonim Universin tone ne vete te trete, athere do te kuptonim ne te vertete prof. Hawking.

----------


## IslamInfo

> * me ide te kreacionizmin te cilat parashikojne nje univers jo me shume se 10.000 vite*


Nuk eshte e vertete se te gjithe kreacionistat thone dicka te tille. Madje nese ben nje pretendim sille versetin se ne cilin liber te ciles fe thuhet ashtu. 

Se paku ne islam nuk thuhet ashtu. 

Ne momentin qe njeriu e perdor genjeshtren per te argumentuar dicka, ne po ate moment zhvleresohet fjala e tij.

----------


## xfiles

Me ne fund Hawking direkt apo indirekt po hedh poshte teorine e big bangut.
Tani qe ka dale ne pension ndoshta nuk i intereson me te jete mainstream por te thote me sinqeritet ate qe ka menduar gjithmone, qe UNIVERSI ESHTE I VETEPERMBAJTUR DHE RICIKLOHET VAZHDIMISHT, NUK KA NEVOJE PER NJE FILLIM DHE AS PER NJE MBARIM.
Tek "A brief History of Time" ai vete pranon dhe jep nje shpjegim jashte mase te bukur se si ne Event Horizon te vrimave te zeza çfaredo qofshin keto materja nuk ben gje tjeter veçse riciklohet ne forme energjie dhe hyn perseri ne ciklin e krijimit te hidrogjenit. 
Nuk eshte ndonje ide e re, edhe me anen e parimit te papercaktueshmerise John Dobson suporton teorine e vetericiklimit te rrezatimit te energjise ne atome hidrogjeni. 
Ska rendesi te hyhet ne detaje, rendesi ka qe te pakten nje shkencetar i kalibrit te Hawking po flet hapur dhe pa dorashka.

----------


## Force-Intruder

> Se paku ne islam nuk thuhet ashtu.


Nuk thuhet ne islam se allahu e krijoi token per njeriun?

----------


## Scion

> Nuk eshte e vertete se te gjithe kreacionistat thone dicka te tille. Madje nese ben nje pretendim sille versetin se ne cilin liber te ciles fe thuhet ashtu. 
> 
> Se paku ne islam nuk thuhet ashtu. 
> 
> Ne momentin qe njeriu e perdor genjeshtren per te argumentuar dicka, ne po ate moment zhvleresohet fjala e tij.


Ah me fal, harrova kreacionizmin islamik  :buzeqeshje: 

Me hiq nje kuriozitet, sipas mesimeve islame meqe je teolog kur eshte krijuar universi?

Me aq sa di une, kreacionistet islamike akoma skane dhene nje numer vitesh se kur u krijua universi.




> Nuk thuhet ne islam se allahu e krijoi token per njeriun?


Se pari eshte krijuar Njeriu ne parrajse, pastaj Toka dhe me vone universi :P

----------


## Elytony

Kjo na drejton në atë se në teorinë e gjendjes së palëvizshme nëse universi pa një fillim vjen nga infiniti dhe nuk ka fillim, hidrogjeni në univers do të digjej plotësisht dhe do të kthehej në helium.... :Mos: 


LEXONI!

----------


## Smth_Poetic

> .
> Qe ketu ngrihet pyetja, c'i duhet nje krijues ketij universi/multiversi i cili eshte, me gjase i vetepermbledhur e i vetekrijueshem?


Paragrafi yt eshte po aq qesharak sa dhe pohimi i Hawking rreth mosegzistences se Zotit. 
Hawking u dredh e u perdredh ne karrigen e tij per disa dekada duke pritur te dilte ndonje teori e cila do e hiqte jashte ekuacionit ekzistimin e Zotit.
Hawking nuk arriti ne kete konkluzion duke perdor arsyen. Hawking a ka mohuar me bindje mosekzistencen e Zotit vite me pare. 
Thjesht sot , nen perden e teorive te tjera shfaq bindjet e tija te hershme.

Absurditeti i pohimeve absolute vete ne vesh te masave injorante , e cila ska te beje fare me profilin e Profesor Hawking.

Hence the question : was this really worth it?

----------


## Elytony

Një version i modelit kuantum i njohur shumë këto vitet e fundit, vjen nga fizikanti i njohur botëror Stefan Hauking. Ky i fundit, në modelin e përmbledhur në librin "Historia e shkurtër e kohës", pretendon se Big Bengu nuk të lë të kuptosh krijim nga mosekzistenca. Përballë realitetit se përpara Big Bengut nuk ka patur kohë, propozoi konceptin "kohë imagjinare". Sipas tij Big Bengu ka patur vetëm një interval 10-43 sekonda "kohë imagjinare" dhe koha reale është formuar pas saj. Shpresa e Hauking ishin vetëm që të kundështonte atë koncept të pakohësisë para Big Bengut.

Faktikisht "koha imagjinare", "numri i njerëzve imagjinarë në dhomë" apo "numri i makinave imagjinare në rrugë", janë koncepte të barazvlefshëm me zero, pra, hapësirë boshe. Ai është duke bërë vetëm një lojë fjalësh me këtë gjë. Hauking pretendon se me ekuacionet e ndërtuara me faktorin kohë imagjinare janë të drejta, por në të vërtetë kjo nuk ka asnjë lidhje.
Matematicieni i njohur Sër Herbert Dingëll probabilitetin për të treguar si të drejta gjërat që nuk ekzistojnë e shpjegon:
"Në gjuhën e matematikës ne themi aq gënjeshtra sa dhe të vërteta, dhe mbrenda kufinj-ve të matematikës nuk ke asnjë shans t'i dallosh këto nga njëra-tjetra. Veçimi i tyre mund të arrihet vetëm jashtë matematikës me logjikë apo me eksperimente; duke arritur të analizohet mundësia e relacioneve midis rezultatit matematikor dhe reaksionit korrespondent fizik".


PAQE!

----------


## Tipiku

Ne jemi ata qe nuk dime as fillimin e as mbarimin kshu qe lundroni ne imagjinaten e shfrenuar te fizikantve nese per ta eshte clodhje per ju eshte humbje kohe.

----------


## Elytony

> Ne jemi ata qe nuk dime as fillimin e as mbarimin kshu qe lundroni ne imagjinaten e shfrenuar te fizikantve nese per ta eshte clodhje per ju eshte humbje kohe.


Nuk e di nga cila periudhë kohore në Histori po shkruani ju me mendjet tuaja,por shkenca thotë se UNIVERSI KISHTE NJE FILLIM.

PAQE!

----------


## Scion

> Paragrafi yt eshte po aq qesharak sa dhe pohimi i Hawking rreth mosegzistences se Zotit.


Paragrafi, nese mund te quhet imi eshte rrjedhim i asaj qe shkruhet ne liber. Meqe ra fjala, e ke lexuar librin "The grand design"?




> Hawking u dredh e u perdredh ne karrigen e tij per disa dekada duke pritur te dilte ndonje teori e cila do e hiqte jashte ekuacionit ekzistimin e Zotit.
> Hawking nuk arriti ne kete konkluzion duke perdor arsyen. Hawking a ka mohuar me bindje mosekzistencen e Zotit vite me pare. 
> Thjesht sot , nen perden e teorive te tjera shfaq bindjet e tija te hershme.


Mos kjo qe ke shkruar eshte nje menyre e kamufluar per te pohuar nen ze qe ia arriti qellimit?  :Gjoja: 
Hurray :P




> Absurditeti i pohimeve absolute vete ne vesh te masave injorante , e cila ska te beje fare me profilin e Profesor Hawking.


Statistikisht, matematikisht, fizikisht, idealisht, materialisht apo ne c'do lloj forme masat injorante jane me ne gjendje te gelltisin perrallat me "Prince Charming" sesa pohimet e "presorit"  :pa dhembe: 




> Hence the question : was this really worth it?


Per sa kohe jemi njerez, per mua personalisht (Besoj dhe per ty) eshte shume me vlere te kuptoj vendin tim ne univers, e me sa duket c'do dite e me shume bindem se jemi *ndoshta* nje krijese aksidentale me gjase produkt i rastesise se rastesive :P

----------


## Smth_Poetic

Ate fjalen "ndoshta" mos e nenvizo e ngjyros kot se koti kur je i bindur ne dicka.
Del automatikisht jashte kontekstit si fjale , jo per gje.

Sa per te tjerat , skam cte shtoj sepse mungon serioziteti i duhur.

E sa per dijeni. 
Se lexova fillimisht ne postimin tim te hershem se po shkruaj tek nenforumi i A/A , keshtuqe edhe mund ti fshish postimet. Ti e di already qendrimin tim ndaj ketij nenforumi, keshtuqe sdua ti hyj ndonjerit ne hak kot.

----------


## Force-Intruder

> Se pari eshte krijuar Njeriu ne parrajse, pastaj Toka dhe me vone universi :P


Po pra po allahu e krijoi token per njeriun... vetem se harroi te thoshte qe ia la nja 300 milion vjet dinozaurve ne fillim.

----------

